# Medion Speakers Aldi €9.99



## Smashbox (28 Mar 2009)

2 × 50W peak music power output 
2 × 5W RMS 
Built-in stereo amplifier

*€9.99*


----------



## gipimann (28 Mar 2009)

Sorry to rain on your parade Smashbox, but they were on sale last Thursday 26th, and, judging by the armfuls of speaker boxes I saw some people buying in Aldi in Parnell St at 9am, I doubt there are many left!!

Was at Aldi early for the laptop bags myself!


----------



## Smashbox (28 Mar 2009)

Ah well.. must be losing my touch


----------



## gipimann (29 Mar 2009)

Never mind, it can be difficult to keep up with all the bargains, you do a great job for us all !!


----------



## Smashbox (30 Mar 2009)

Thanks Gipi


----------

